
As Bitcoin Bubble Loses Air, Frauds and Flaws Rise to Surface - jrochkind1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/05/technology/virtual-currency-regulation.html
======
IntronExon
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16313925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16313925)

